# Networking after moving to a new state?



## elianasieg (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi there, I'm a student who recently relocated to live with my family in NC. I don't know anyone in NC except for two friends who live several hours away, and various members of my extended family. We live 9 miles from the nearest city, so I'm mostly in the house, and since I don't have a job yet and I'm not taking classes currently, I have no way to meet new people. I'd really like to network and to make appointments with people for photoshoots, but I'm not sure where to start or how. I've lived in both NYC and Chicago, and I usually would just reply to "gigs" on Craigslist and from there, I was able to build my portfolio and make some extra money that way. 
But in NC, the Craigslist ads are much more scarce. I recently put up an ad on Craigslist advertising my services, and I think it's possible I might get some work from there, but I'm not very optimistic. My mom thinks we should put up flyers and/or purchase ad space from some of the nearby universities, which I think is a good idea.
I'm just not sure where to go from here. Has anyone been in a similar situation? How did you deal with it? Do you have any suggestions for me?
Thanks!
Eliana
Saudade Photography


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 19, 2014)

What is your goal?  Do you want to start a business?  If so, you should figure out the legalities of that before looking for a gig.  Also, you are only 9 miles from a city.  I am 180 miles from a city of any significant size. I'm sure you can find models on model mayhem if I can.  Ads in the local paper, flyers and all that are a good start.  But if someone official sees your ad and you don't have a license, you could be in for a hefty fee.


----------



## elianasieg (Jan 19, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> What is your goal?  Do you want to start a business?  If so, you should figure out the legalities of that before looking for a gig.  Also, you are only 9 miles from a city.  I am 180 miles from a city of any significant size. I'm sure you can find models on model mayhem if I can.  Ads in the local paper, flyers and all that are a good start.  But if someone official sees your ad and you don't have a license, you could be in for a hefty fee.



My goal is to gain as much experience with as many types of people and situations as I can. Until now, I was a full-time student, so having a business has never been my real focus. I'm looking for experience, but I also do want to be compensated, and from what I understand, on Model Mayhem, wouldn't I be compensating the models for their services? (Or, at best, wouldn't it be TFP?) Thanks for your answer!


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes you will likely do TFP with model mayhem.  However, that is a good way to get real experience.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 19, 2014)

try hooking up with a professional photographer for an internship.  I have a friend who takes on interns in her photography business and I think that is a great way to really learn what being a professional photographer is all about.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 31, 2014)

What part of NC are you in?

Look at the resources near you.  As a photographer your "business" doesn't have to be local.  But you can tap in to local resources to build your business.  You probably need to build your portfolio (to show specific types of work "see, here's an example showing you that I can do food photography") and gain references by working locally.

1.  If there is a University near by, students are great for TF work (seeking to build their fashion or art portfolios, musicians and actors need head shots).  Food emporiums (i.e.: cater, restaurant) and shoot food photography.  

2.  Start to develop your portfolio.  Sounds like you're not in a urban area.  NC is a pretty diverse state, lots of cool landscape opportunities (beaches and barrier islands, Smokey Mountains).  NC has a lot of property rentals (and those people need pictures of their properties).  There are certainly wedding consultants and locations.  Lots of historical locations.  Art areas (with artists who will need photos of their work to put online or send to galleries for a possible exhibit).  If you haven't shot real estate....or weddings....or objects (like art) then this is your time to start practicing, creating a portfolio with that kind of work.  B/c your work doesn't have to be local but you have to originally get a portfolio and some competence in that area so start locally.

3.  In terms of networking, there are a ton of options.  Look at photography meet-up groups.  I mentioned a University in #1, well, see what they have.  Set up a website or tumblr and raise your visibility.  Look to string for local media outlets (you know, the local paper that comes out once a week and needs someone to cover the big HS football came or occasional county council meeting).  Find out about local professional groups like the chamber of commerce, wedding consultants, caterers, sports teams (like the youth soccer league)...all of whom have photo needs or provide a venue for you to get visibility.  Online communities (like this one) are a great way to network, even if many of the members aren't local to you it can lead to opportunities.


----------

